# Numeric Key Pad



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

I was thinking this morning about ways to get around carrying the keys with us when we go to the beach. It occured to me that one really nice solution would be to install a numeric key pad. Just a thought...

Thank you,
John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Being a gadget guy, I'll nominate you for Mod of the Century if you pull this one off!

As much as I like gizmos though, honestly I'd be afraid of something going wrong 300 miles from home and only one entrance door to get in. Do they have a key backup?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW -- the possibilitirs of that going wrong









I would think the easiest thing is just hife it under something like the rest of us do...

But my first thoughts would be -- man if anything goes wrong -- power - dust - dirt - contaminate -- with that keypad NOW you got big problem...


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

That's an interesting idea.

I installed one on my house, fits over where the deadbolt goes. Runs on 4 AA batteries, key backup. Kwikset, I think, around $100 at Lowe's.

But it's big. Not sure if the OB deadbolt is set far enough back in the door for it to work. Might work, though.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like the idea of this mod.

The ones for your home do have a key back-up if the battery dies. They are on the large size and I am not sure if the Outback door is thick enough?????

I would love to see this work.

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Then you just add OnStar to your Outback and call the nice lady and she'll let you in.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have to say this mod is a bit more effort then reward. A few small keys kept by me or my DW is easy enough to do and we never have to worry about the loss of power.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Then you just add OnStar to your Outback and call the nice lady and she'll let you in.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hello, is this BlondStar? I locked my keys in my Outback...
You guys crack me up!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Yeah, cracking me up is one of the things about this site I look forward too. You guys are funny!

Scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Bolt a combination key safe to the frame somewhere.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is very interseting
But others have stated I would be a little worried if something malfuction









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Bolt a combination key safe to the frame somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's more the kind I was thinking, like the ones Realtors use on your house, they get put through a lot and always work.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> LarryTheOutback said:
> 
> 
> > Bolt a combination key safe to the frame somewhere.
> ...


I see where you're going, but realtor also have to lug around that universal "key" they stick into the bottom of the lock-box to get the key.

I know this as my house is about 3 weeks from being completed, and I have to call my realtor every Saturday to have her let me in.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy Jim that must be a pain in the butt just to get in your own house
Soon you wouldn't have to do that anymore









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Boy Jim that must be a pain in the butt just to get in your own house
> Soon you wouldn't have to do that anymore
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not go there....target date was Nov 20th 2005 when we started this whole mess. DW is about to go stir crazy in our small rental house with about 10% of our stuff...rest in storage.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> [I see where you're going, but realtor also have to lug around that universal "key" they stick into the bottom of the lock-box to get the key.
> [snapback]88794[/snapback]​


I think you've got something more complex in mind.

This is something you can buy at Home Depot. You have a combination that unlocks it; there is no separate key to unlock it ... it is combination only. You store your key inside.

You attach it by opening it up. There are several holes in the back, and you screw it into a stud, or bolt it into some heavy metal. Once closed back up, nobody can access the screw/bolt heads so they can't remove it.

Ed


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I think you've got something more complex in mind.
> 
> This is something you can buy at Home Depot. You have a combination that unlocks it; there is no separate key to unlock it ... it is combination only. You store your key inside.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking, never knew about a master key. Some are combination locks others are push buttons.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's what DW and the kids need
Maybe they wouldn't pester me so much for the key to unlock the camper









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How often do you lock your trailer? I lock mine when we go to bed at night, but I can't think of a time when I locked it during the day...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I lock ours if we leave the campsite for any good lenght of time

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> That's what DW and the kids need
> Maybe they wouldn't pester me so much for the key to unlock the camper
> 
> 
> ...


Areyou sure you need this feature? I was just thinking about young hootbob...your trailer would never be dry









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > That's what DW and the kids need
> ...


He wouldn't b able to remember the combination









Don


----------

